# Sonohysterogram?... what to expect?



## PinkPeony

Hi lovelies. I'm supposed to have a sonohysterogram on the 25th. When the doc described it to me it sounded like an HSG but she said at her office they don't usually do those. Does anyone know if it's basically the same thing - as in does it hurt like an HSG can?.. should I take something for pain before?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

PinkPeony said:


> Hi lovelies. I'm supposed to have a sonohysterogram on the 25th. When the doc described it to me it sounded like an HSG but she said at her office they don't usually do those. Does anyone know if it's basically the same thing - as in does it hurt like an HSG can?.. should I take something for pain before?

Hey! Well to be honest my saline sono hurt more than my HSG :shrug: I remember the cramps they were the worst cramps to the point where I felt like throwing up, and I'm usually a shy person but I came right out and said he had to stop....then again my uterus contracted and pushed out the balloon and my cervix and very tilted to the back so those were 2 factors for me that made it really painful....but dont go into tense and nervous it will only make it worse! everyone's experiences are different I'm sure you will do fantastic!!:hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I had one as well and it hurt alot more than the hsg!! i dont' think it is a procedure that my dr does often because they messed up and were having trouble getting the catheter in my cervix :shrug: They didn't have it in right and all the saline started pouring out of my vagina...it was gross! honestly was the worst part of all my tests. I'm not trying to freak you out or anything! Definitely take some sort of pain killer if you have any and try to relax. Hopefully you will have a good experience! :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks guys. Appreciate the warning... I'm a little freaked out now though... I'm glad I asked about it, my doctor didn't say anything about it being painful. 

Anyone know if it helps fertility like an HSG can? And um... does the solution all come out afterwards? :blush:


----------



## raelynn

I had the opposite experience the other ladies here have had. My sonohysterogram was completely painless during the procedure and I only had some slight AF like cramping afterwards. It was much easier than the HSG for me. I had mine done at my fertility clinic though so it was done by an RE that does procedures involving catheters all the time. It also depends on if there are any irregularities in your cervix (like turns or bumps). I don't think it helps with fertility the way an HSG does because an HSG flushes your tubes and the sono is just checking out your uterine cavity. Good luck!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

PinkPeony said:


> Thanks guys. Appreciate the warning... I'm a little freaked out now though... I'm glad I asked about it, my doctor didn't say anything about it being painful.
> 
> Anyone know if it helps fertility like an HSG can? And um... does the solution all come out afterwards? :blush:

Mine came out. It was funny because before i layed down on the table, there was a lot of pads to soak up fluids. I call them the puppy pads that you use for potty training:haha: I'm not sure about helping with fertility, but they were also able to see my tubes were open and stuff. I also had my done at the FS office and i had fibroids, so idk if that made it hurt. But i mainly think it was the problem getting the catheter in the cervix. Some peoples cervix moves around and runs from it. So hopefully you have a great experience. I would do mine again in a heart beat just because it showed everything i had going on. To me, it made the hsg pointless. I wish i would have done this procedure first instead of waiting to do it last because it was the best procedure to show my fibriods were on my lining. The hsg didn't show that. Mine was in a tricky spot. argh.


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok thanks. Hopefully it won't be too bad. At this point I have no idea if there's anything unusual about my cervix or uterous so we'll see. I'll definitely take an advil before. 

My doc said they prefer this test to HSG bc she said it's better to avoid the radioactivity. Sounds like they only do HSG rarely.


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok just got back. It did end up hurting quite a bit! When they did the balloon thing that killed!! The rest was kind of crampy but I felt fine right after it was done. The ultrasound tech asked if I get very bad cramps which I do so I think that has something to do with how people react to it. 

The result was that I might have a slightly funny shaped uterus at the top. Doctor called it a dimple which sounds very cute - she didn't seem overly concerned. At first the solution didn't go through the tubes but they shot it through again (ouch!!) and the left one cleared. The doc said the left one is beautiful but she can't be quite sure if the right one is blocked or not. Again - she wasn't worried - she thought it was just slightly less clear than the other and she's having another specialist look at it and they'll be able to say for sure. 

So not a fun experience. Very glad it's over.... and yes I'm sure childbirth will be a million times worse so I should just suck it up.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

PinkPeony said:


> Ok just got back. It did end up hurting quite a bit! When they did the balloon thing that killed!! The rest was kind of crampy but I felt fine right after it was done. The ultrasound tech asked if I get very bad cramps which I do so I think that has something to do with how people react to it.
> 
> The result was that I might have a slightly funny shaped uterus at the top. Doctor called it a dimple which sounds very cute - she didn't seem overly concerned. At first the solution didn't go through the tubes but they shot it through again (ouch!!) and the left one cleared. The doc said the left one is beautiful but she can't be quite sure if the right one is blocked or not. Again - she wasn't worried - she thought it was just slightly less clear than the other and she's having another specialist look at it and they'll be able to say for sure.
> 
> So not a fun experience. Very glad it's over.... and yes I'm sure childbirth will be a million times worse so I should just suck it up.

I'm glad it went well for you! When will you know the opinion of the other specialist? I forgot about the balloon :dohh: i hope i never have to have another one! lol!


----------

